# The Canon Dream CEO



## Renaissance (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, 


If I were CEO with the power to do whatever I wanted with Canon, here is a general overview of how I would clean up, and simplify the entire line. This is because the market is flooded with too many DSLR choices, (it can be overwhelming and confusing for many) and point-and-shoots will soon be fully diminished due to advanced smart phone cameras and mirrorless bodies. A product line that has a minimal, easy to decide from selection usually fares better. (i.e. apple, chipotle, in&out, google android devices)

"Powershot C(anon)" ..The best small sensor they can make, in a fun, stylish, trendy,
body (i.e. lots of color options) with a ton of creative filters, 
wifi, easy to use auto modes. touch screen

"S" ..mirrorless sensor, sleek, elegant super compact body for advanced amateurs, enthusiasts and pros.
fixed lens with wide aperture and medium zoom range, touch screen

"M" ..mirrorless sensor, larger, more robust body, yet compact, interchangeable EF-M lenses
weather sealing, touch screen, add-on EVF 

"G" ..APS-C sensor, optical viewfinder, compact, mini-dslr body, fixed lens w/ widest open aperture and zoom
weather sealing, touch screen, for those who want a DSLR experience w/o interchangeable lenses, pro / enthusiast compact 
camera

"Rebel" ..APS-C sensor, full dslr body, articulating touch-screen, interchangeable ef-s, ef lenses, basic AF

"x0D" ..APS-C sensor, top LCD panel, more focus points + FPS than the Rebel, larger, weather sealing, 
touch screen, articulating, more megapixels than the Rebel

"7D"..APS-C sensor, top of the line, weather sealing, advanced AF, highest FPS, more megapixels than x0D

"6D" ..Full Frame sensor, mid-level AF, -3EV low light sensitivity center point(s), smallest body possible, 
articulating screen

"5D" ..Full Frame sensor, high-level AF, capable of RAW video (i.e. like magic lantern) more megapixels than 6D

"1D" ..Full Frame, highest level AF, highest level FPS, the BOSS

"A" ..Retro inspired camera, with a 1Ds mk 3 sensor (or something of the like)

"C(inema)" ..see below

STROBES / FLASH ..All need to be radio controlled, and the st-e3-rt needs to be smaller with an AF assist beam


At this point, every camera should come with wifi, GPS, ALL-I video with no moire, and 1080P 60 FPS, and headphone jacks!! (No excuses Canon!)
I also believe that every sensor should have the best dynamic range and ISO evenly, so that your choice boils down to megapixels, body, and features. (Sony sensors have proven that this is possible even with high megapixels) Although I know it would be difficult to balance more megapixels with higher FPS and low ISO, but what a dream that would be!

As for the "C(inema)" line, I would like to see the 1DC with a reduced price, close to the 1DX, which would allow Canon to become a quick and dominant player in the realm of 4K. The outrageous price has prevented it from having a revolutionary impact for indie filmmakers the same way the 5d Mark II did. At its high price point, professionals would rather use a RED, etc. I would target indie filmmakers with the 1DC at a much lower price point!!

I think the C300 and C500 are fine, just a little bit of a reduction in price would be appreciated. Finally, the C100 also has a chance to become a hit, if only they allowed RAW instead of the current weak native codec.
And also make sure it has all the features filmmakers need and ask for. 


At any rate, I feel that these differences will allow all of Canon's products to co-exist peacefully, and with increased IQ in all their sensors, will allow Canon to have a more harmonious place on top of the camera market.


Signature
----------------------------------------------------
Current Gear: 
5D Mark III (Gripped)
40mm Pancake
100L

Sold:
T3i
60D
50 1.8
50 1.4
50L
85L
G15

Some of my recent work:
http://www.dennisrenaissance.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2013)

Canon is a Worldwide company, and photography is only part of their business. The market products for different cultures and demand is different in different countries.
A CEO does not and should not get involved in the fine details that he knows little about, its his job to set company goals and encourage managers to meet them.

Product decisions are made according to what sells, and Canon seems to be very good at selling. They have never tried to be the best at any cost, rather, they try to provide a very good product for a competitive price, and are able to drop the price if needed and still make a profit. Its very difficult to compete with them, simply because they can make a product for far less than the competition, and a big chunk of their R&D goes into streamlining and reducing production costs.


----------



## Renaissance (Nov 7, 2013)

Specifics of what a CEO / CFO does is irrelevant, I am simply using the term figuratively- as if I had the power to do whatever I wanted with the company.

I do agree with you, but I have no doubt that Canon could become even more competitive and profitable in regards to their DSLR sector, if they cleaned up and streamlined their product line with less choices.

And now, they have to drastically improve their sensors and consumer appeal because of competition from Sony A7R, RX1, RX10, Nikon D800E, DF, Olympus e5, fuji x100s, etc.

I really hope Canon has some answers. These are exciting times for the world of photography technology and it is a good thing to see competition. I definitely need my next camera to have a sensor at least on par with the detail from the 36mp Sony's, and improved dynamic range. But in the meantime, my 5d mk3 is well balanced.


----------

